
Too early to tell if Affordable Care Act(aka ObamaCare) is good for consumers - devy
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/07/06/more-competition-is-supposed-to-help-consumers-that-might-not-be-true-with-health-insurance/
======
MichaelCrawford
Without Obamacare I would have no coverage other than the legal requirement
that emergency rooms treat me. Thats not an efficient allocation of money,
that is its a lot cheaper for everyone if I can use my insurance.

Its not that I have a problem with the monthly payments but that I have so
many preexisting conditions.

The insurance companies would get really petty when they denied me coverage,
for example because I had an ear infection when I was two years old that
damaged my hearing. That way they didn't have to come right out and say I was
rated because I am mentally ill.

While I can get coverage at most coding jobs some of the best jobs I have had
did not provide medical. Also I am commonly self employed. Given that most new
jobs are created by small businesses its likely that job growth is putting
money into the economy more than obamacare is taking money out of it.

